# هندسة المعدات الثقيلة المهضوم حقه



## عوض مفتاح (16 يناير 2009)

اسمحوا لي اخواني أن أضيف هذا الموضوع عن هندسة المعدات الثقيلة و كل ما يتعلق بها من تشغيل أو صيانة لأني بحثت في منتديات كثيرة و لم أجد عنها ما يفيد فأرجوا من جميع الأخوة و كل من لديه خبرة في هذا المجال أن يجود علينا بما لديه و جزاه الله عنا كل خير.


----------



## hanymahmoud (16 يناير 2009)

موضوع مهم وان شاء الله احط كاتلوجات قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## haitham0058 (16 يناير 2009)

اطلب ماتشاء بلنسبه للمحرك في المعدات الهندسيه


----------



## عوض مفتاح (16 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم يأخ هيثم 
اشكرك على مساهمتك انا أعمل كمشرف لجناح الميكانيكا بالمعهد الفني بالكويت و في حاجة إلى مادة علمية في مجال المعدات الثقيلة الخاصة بالروافع و الأوناش أو السفن لأن هذا التخصص جديد لدينا فإذا كان لديك ما يتعلق بهذا المجال فإرجوا منك أن تجود به علينا و لك الأجر و الثواب عند الله و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## debomecha (16 يناير 2009)

أخي الكريم المعدات الثقيله كلها لها اساسيات كالهيدروليك والكهرباء والكنترول والمحركات الديزل وطرق نقل الحركه وكل حاجه من دول ستجد بفضل الله عنها معلومات كتير جدا 
بالنسبه للاوناش والروافع فممكن ارشح لك كتاب cranes and derricks 3rd edition by shapiro ولكن للاسف لم اجد نسخه مجانيه على الشبكه ان استطعت شراؤه فافعل سيعرفك بالاساسيات وفكرة عمل كثير من الاوناش بمختلف انواعها ويوجد كتاب ايضا اسمه handbook of rigging ده فيه شرح لعمليات الرفع والمعدات المستخدمه في الرفع بس مش متوفر مجاني على الشبكه 
بالنسبه للسفن ان كنت تقصد الروافع الخاصه بالسفن يوجد كتاب اسمه Cranes – Design, Practice, and Maintenance 2nd edition by Ing. J. Verschoof وده ستجده متوفر باذن الله ولكنه يفيد متخصص جدا في اوناش الحاويات


----------



## عوض مفتاح (16 يناير 2009)

مشكور أخي debomecho على استجابتك و مساعدتك القيمة


----------



## shamshoon (20 يناير 2009)

*المعلوم لديك قد يكون مجهولا عند غيرك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني الاعزاء من خلال بحثي في الشبكة وفي المنتديات عن معلومات تفيدني في مجال المعدات الثقيله وجدت ان هذا المجال شحيح جدا جدا
وقد قمت باضافة موضوع بعنوان "هندسة المعدات الثقيلة" لكي اجمع اكبر قدر من المقالات والمواضيع لاحصل على الفائده اولا ولكي تكون المعلومه في متناول الجميع.
جائتي العديد من الردود والوعود باضافة الصور والكتالوجات والمقالات المفيده الا انه لم تضاف ولا مشاركة واحده.
الان ارجو من جميع المهتمين المبادره بوضع المعلومات المتوفره لديهم
وليعلم الجميع بان كل معلومه لها اهميتها عند شخص ما فقد يكون هناك من هو بحاجه اليها فلا تبخلوا بالقليل فهو عند الله كثير

والشكر الجزيل للجميع


----------



## mohamed226 (21 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوانى حصل وقد قدمت مشروع تخرجى عن المنظومه النيوماتيكيه لدى الشاحنات بصوره عامه penumatic system in heavy vehicle ولكن لصعوبه هذه المعلومات اخذنا اكتر من 5 اشهر باحثين فى مواقع لانترنت ذهبنا الى اكثر من شركه لكن لاشى . هنالك موقع وحيد كان WABCO.DE.COM ولكن حاولت فتح الموقع لمن اجد شى . فحاولو عسى ان تجدوا شيئا


----------



## برنس البرنس (27 يناير 2009)

:58::5::83::70:اوك طلباتك اوامر:5::83::70::58:


----------



## عوض مفتاح (27 يناير 2009)

تسلم أخي برنس البرنس ما يأمر عليك عدو


----------



## محمد سيد كساب (18 فبراير 2009)

*هندسة المعدات الثقيلة و الهيدروليك خاصة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اما بعد فاني لحبكمم في الله 
نظرا لاهمية الموضوع يجب ان نتعاون بجدية في تعليم بعضنا البعض وانا عندي ملفات وكتالوجات مفيدة جدا ولكن كيف اوصلها لكم افيدوني افادكم الله


----------



## ايمن الكبره (18 فبراير 2009)

*السلام عليكم 
احب ان اشترك فى هذا الموضوع بالطبع
بملف عن احد محركات شركه 
caterpillar​*
*ارجو ان ينال اعجبكم*


----------



## Ahussein (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لهذا الموضوع


----------



## احمد جابر محمد (29 أكتوبر 2009)

تقدر تسألنى فى مجال الكاتربللر على راحتك


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع هام فعلا
شكرا


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا أخ أيمن على الملف


----------



## عمر الامارات (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*ملف عن معدات ثقيلة*

مشاهدة المرفق C198751.pdf
انا كانت امنيتي ان اعمل في المعدات الثقيلة وهذا ما عندي من الملفات ارجو ان ينول اعجابك


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا على الملفات المضافة من أيمن و عمر*​


----------



## mohammed elashry (1 نوفمبر 2009)

المعدات الثقيلة موضوع مهم اوى بس للاسف مش عندى خبره فيه ..شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## khaled alnehmi (23 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك اخي الكريم


----------



## عبدة السنى (27 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور حبيبى خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمة


----------



## ahmed_sr (30 نوفمبر 2009)

اخواني ياريتتتتتتتتتت اكو هيجي قسم حتى ولو معلومات عن مضخات الديزلللللللللللللللل


----------



## osamabakeer (16 يناير 2010)

المعدات الثفيلة دة موضوع كبير عايز اية بالضبط اللوادر الحفارات الاوناش الباكو لودر الهراسات الدكاكات الجرارات ومعدات اخرى كثيرة حدد


----------



## محسن هانى (1 فبراير 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## cateng1 (23 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
الاخوة الاعزاء على استعداد للمساعدة في اي استفسار او مشكلة كهربية خاصة بمعدات و مولدات نوع caterpillar .
ومرفق ملف عن كيفية قراءة الخريطة الكهربية لمعدات cat وكذلك الخريطة كاملة لـ loader 966H و ممكن ارسل لكم الخرائط التي تحتاجون اليها إذا توفرت لدي . فقط اطلب و ربنا يوفقنا لمساعدتك .
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## sokmani (27 مارس 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/document/unodfYAG/Cranes_Design_Maintenance.htm


----------



## ASHRAF_AWAD_1979 (28 أبريل 2011)

ضروري وهام جدا جدا


----------



## عبدالحميد القماش (28 أبريل 2011)

عندى كتالوجات خاصة بجريدر كاتر بلر 160 h وكذلك معدات اخرى وحاولت ارفعها للمنتدى ولكن يطلب منى ان يكون عدد المشاركات اكثر من 100 مرة واريد ان احظى بهذا الشرف ارجو النظر فى امرى وسرعة الرد


----------



## KAMBAAL (4 يونيو 2011)

هذا هو الموضوع الزي اتمناه وقد بحثت كتيرا عنه في كثير من المنتديات ولم اجده وارجو من المشرفين علي هذا الملتقي المساعده في هذا الموضوع ومدهم لنا بكل كتلوجات الاليات الثقيله والشركات مثل الكات والفولفو والكوماتسو والهبكو والساكاي 
الشكر خاصة الي المهندس عوض فتاح


----------

